# En raison



## cilou3163

Hola! 

Estoy escribiendo una carta de motivación para mandarla a una empresa mexicana y hay una frase que no puedo traducir.

"Votre entreprise, en raison de son prestige, me permettrait d’avoir la vision la plus complète possible de ces métiers auxquels je me destine."

Su empresa, "en raison" de su prestigio, me permitiria tener la visión la más completa posible de esas profesiones en las que me destino.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yulan

Hola Cilou 

No soy nativa, pero ¿podría ser "debido a su prestigio" o "en consideración de su prestigio"? 

Un saludo


----------



## albertovidal

"Votre entreprise, en raison de son prestige..."
Creo que, en este contexto, podría traducirse por *"Vuestra empresa, en virtud de su prestigio"*


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola,

Si quieres manterner la estructura de la frase que propones opino que estaría mejor *en virtud de su prestigio* que *debido a su prestigio.*

Y si hago esta diferenciación es porque *debido a su prestigio* implicaría que es el prestigio de la empresa el que te permitiría tener la visión más completa posible de las profesiones a las que te quieres dedicar. Yo me imagino que la empresa es prestigiosa porque es una de las mejores en su campo, y es ese hecho el que te va a dar la oportunidad de tener una visión completa, no el prestigio en sí. Es por eso que *en virtud de su prestigio* expresaría mejor esta idea. Pero si lo único que quieres expresar es que la empresa es prestigiosa entonces yo hablaría de *su prestigiosa empresa me permitiría...*

*** norma 2

Paquita (moderadora)

Un saludo


----------



## Yulan

Hola Jaime  estoy absolutamente de acuerdo contigo.
Gracias


----------



## cilou3163

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## VRF

También hay la opción de "teniendo en cuenta / de por su prestigio"


----------



## chlapec

Disculpadme, "en razón de su prestigio", ¿¿no os parece una traducción razonable??


----------



## VRF

Si, claro y también "dado su prestigio"


----------



## Nimo87

cilou3163 said:


> "Votre entreprise, en raison de son prestige, me permettrait d’avoir la vision la plus complète possible de ces métiers auxquels je me destine."


 
Si te plantea muchos problemas, puedes traducirlo directamente por "El 

prestigio de su empresa me permitiría [...] *****Norme 5" 

aunque todo lo que han dicho anteriormente es muy correcto. Espero que 

sea ésta la idea que quieres expresar.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola, amigos:

No sé muy bien, pero estaba yo convencido de que había por ahí una norma no escrita referente a la conveniencia de traducir literalmente las palabras, expresiones o frases, siempre y cuando respondan fielmente al significado _source_ con todos sus “ingredientes” (acepciones, matices, etc.).

Si estoy en lo cierto, es evidente que entre las distintas traducciones que habéis propuesto –todas ellas excelentes a mi modo de ver– la más adecuada sería la sugerida por *Chlapec*, a pesar de que a mí me gusta mucho utilizar la expresión _*en virtud de...*_ (en instancias y documentos oficiales, claro, no para escribir a la familia):



chlapec said:


> Disculpadme, "en razón de su prestigio", ¿¿no os parece una traducciónrazonable??


 
Y si no estoy en lo cierto, haced como si yo no hubiera dicho nada y... tan amigos.

Bonne soirée. 
En cualquier caso, Cilou, creo que deberías revisar el resto de la frase.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola Lampiste,

Según el RAE:

Virtud:



> *en **~**.*
> *1. *loc. adv. En fuerza, a consecuencia o por resultado de.


 
Razón:



> *en **~** a, *o* en **~** de.*
> *1. *locs. prepos. Por lo que pertenece o toca a algo.


 
Aunque reconozco que en español a veces se utiliza _en razón de_ con el sentido de _en virtud de_, no es lo mismo. _*En virtud de*_ tiene el sentido de *gracias a* o *como consecuencia de* mientras que _*en razón de*_ tiene el sentido de *en cuanto a*. Luego en francés, no sé, pero en la frase que nos ocupa, en español solo sería apropiado utilizar *en vitud de*.


----------



## chlapec

Hola de nuevo. No soy amigo de entrar en polémicas estériles. Lo cierto es que en el contexto propuesto usar una u otra expresión en bien poco modifica el sentido de lo que se pretende expresar, por lo que creo que ese aspecto queda resuelto en cuanto al objetivo original.
Ahora bien, tus argumentos, Jaime, me parecen incorrectos. Considero que haces una interpretación sesgada del sentido de "en razón de" y le atribuyes una sinonimia restringida con "en cuanto a", con lo que, ya de principio, no estoy de acuerdo.

Recordemos; la frase en cuestión es:

_Su empresa, "en raison" de su prestigio, me permitiría tener una visión lo más completa posible de esas profesiones *a las que pienso dedicarme* _(perdón por corregir la traducción, es para ilustrar mi argumento).

El contexto parece claro. Se solicita una estancia de prácticas en una empresa para formarse en un determinado aspecto profesional. La persona que solicita dicha estancia considera que *el prestigio de la empresa* (asumiendo que dicho prestigio se lo haya ganado en justicia) *es prueba de que *ésta resulta idónea para que el solicitante consiga sus objetivo de formación. Podríamos decir, ¿por qué no?, que "*por lo que toca a su prestigio*, esta empresa me permitiría...", es decir, basándose en este aspecto. Pero la expresión marcada en negrita la fuerzo un poco simplemente para ilustrar la relación con lo que dice el DRAE, lo cual creo que es innecesario, pues la palabra *razón* expresa intrínsecamente, como en francés, el sentido de lo que se quiere decir.
Por otra parte, forzando el argumento, si pretendo sustituir "en raison de" por el sentido que el DRAE da a "en virtud de", me veo obligado a interpretar que es *sólo el prestigio* de la empresa el que me permite tener esa visión más completa..., que es *a consecuencia del* prestigio o *como resultado del *prestigio que esto es así. Pero bueno, yo no hago una interpretación tan restringida de "en virtud de" como la tuya con respecto a "en razón de", y reitero mi opinión de que ambas expresiones (y otras citadas) son perfectamente admisibles en este contexto.
Y ya no diré más.


----------



## albertovidal

Veo que la discusión entre "en razón de" y "en virtud de", me parece a mí, está llegando a un plano ultralingüístico.
A ver qué les parece, a los efectos de salir de estas dos expresiones:
*"considerando vuestro prestigio..."*.
Es tan solo una opinión más!


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola Chlapec, la verdad, no sé, ya dudo de todo. Pero si haces una búsqueda por internet (yo lo he hecho), verás que mayoritariamente se usan con el sentido que yo les he dado a cada una.

De todas maneras, ante la duda, como sugiere Alberto, sempre se podrían escoger otras alternativas  (de hecho, yo nunca utilizaría ni _en razón de_ ni _en virtud de_ )


----------



## chlapec

Mentí. Intervengo de nuevo. Siguiendo tu sugerencia, escribí en google: "en razón de". La primera página que aparece, muestra un artículo de la DRAE, sobre una enmienda al término razón. Al llegar a la definición de en razón de, se lee:
*en **~** a, *o* en **~** de.*
*1. *locs. prepos. Con arreglo a, en función de. _Se riegan las plantas en razón de la humedad del ambiente._
*2. *locs. prepos. *Por causa de*. _Había grandes medidas de seguridad en razón de la amenaza terrorista._
*3. *locs. prepos. En lo relativo a, por lo que toca a. _Tanto en razón del fondo como de la forma._


Ahora sí que no digo más (??).


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A veces, en nuestro afán de ayudar al máximo, intentamos depurar la lengua a extremos casi antinaturales...


Yo soy de la opinión de *Nimo*:



Nimo87 said:


> *
> 
> El prestigio de su empresa me permitiría*...


----------



## Jaime Bien

Jaime Bien said:


> Pero si lo único que quieres expresar es que la empresa es prestigiosa entonces yo hablaría de *su prestigiosa empresa me permitiría...*


 
Que conste que eso ya lo había yo sugerido en mi primer mensaje.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Jaime Bien said:


> Que conste que eso ya lo había yo sugerido en mi primer mensaje.





Jaime Bien said:


> Si quieres manterner la estructura de la frase que propones opino que estaría mejor *en virtud de su prestigio* que *debido a su prestigio.*
> ......
> Es por eso que *en virtud de su prestigio* expresaría mejor esta idea.
> ......
> Pero si lo único que quieres expresar es que la empresa es prestigiosa entonces yo hablaría de *su prestigiosa empresa me permitiría...*




No te lo tomes a mal, *Jaime*, pero parecía que le dabas preferencia a_ en virtud_ y que la otra propuesta era accesoria. 

En todo caso, también me inclino por tu última propuesta .


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hombre Víctor, ya puestos, en lugar de seleccionar trocitos de mi mensaje original, lo podías haber incluido entero, que además ocupa menos que la citación que tú has hecho :



Jaime Bien said:


> Si quieres manterner la estructura de la frase que propones opino que estaría mejor *en virtud de su prestigio* que *debido a su prestigio.*
> 
> Y si hago esta diferenciación es porque *debido a su prestigio* implicaría que es el prestigio de la empresa el que te permitiría tener la visión más completa posible de las profesiones a las que te quieres dedicar. Yo me imagino que la empresa es prestigiosa porque es una de las mejores en su campo, y es ese hecho el que te va a dar la oportunidad de tener una visión completa, no el prestigio en sí. Es por eso que *en virtud de su prestigio* expresaría mejor esta idea. Pero si lo único que quieres expresar es que la empresa es prestigiosa entonces yo hablaría de *su prestigiosa empresa me permitiría...*


 
Intentaba dar una opción válida respetando la estructura propuesta, y de una manera sutil, al final indicaba lo que haría yo. De todas maneras acepto barco como animal acuático


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Votre entreprise, en raison de son prestige, me  permettrait d’avoir la vision la plus complète possible de ces métiers  auxquels je me destine."
> Su empresa, "en raison" de su prestigio, me  permitiria tener la visión la más complet*a* posible de esas profesiones  en las que me destino.


 Hola.
Lo primero que hay que tener en cuenta, y bien lo sabe Víctor, es que una carta comercial no se redacta de la misma manera que una carta privada.
*Se es más directo y conciso*. 
La redacción comercial se aprende y supongo que Cilou lo habrá practicado en francés

Yo también diría:  "*el prestigio de su empresa me permitiría tener una visión muy completa de ...."*


----------

